# Morgan and Hobbes PLAY! (DUW)



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I have to have two seperate play times. One for Morgiehobbes (their names morph into one super rat lol) and another for BastianBert or Bertiebastian.

For now, here are some fun pics of Morgiehobbes's Rat Fun and Fantastic Play Time!

































I LOVE that one! FLY AWAY!!
























Hobbes: Howdja get up there Morgan?!








Hobbes being a sweet heart








Morgan and Hobbes useing mom as a jungle gym

































I love these boys! They are just full of p!ss and vinegar lol


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

in that third to last pic, why does his face look so poofy? lol, your ratties are adorable nonetheless.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I think it's an optical illusion of the white markings. They curve up making it appear like his cheeks are poof and Micky Mouse like. That and he has a very prominent and very manly jaw bone. His body structure is very Manrattly don't you think?


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're cute!


----------



## naeby (Aug 2, 2007)

Very manrattly. He's like the Bruce Campbell of ratties :lol:


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

They are huge!! and very cute =]


----------

